# Memory Lane Pictures!



## Flat Tire (Aug 9, 2009)

One of the smallest turnouts I've seen for the MLC summer meet. But I still sold some good items, bought some parts and hung out with some good friends. I guess the highlight of the meet was Thursday evening we were all waiting for more folks to roll in, which they didnt. So after a few beers we started a bon fire, then after a few more beers we decided we needed some excitement so we burned one of Memory Lanes bicycles they had parked out front (good thing it was a cheap one!)


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics, wasn't able to make it.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 9, 2009)

too cool we love pictures of swaps to know what we miss kinda makes us feel like we're there thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 21, 2009)

Is anyone going to the Memory Lane Fall swap? I can only make it Saturday morning for a few hours and wondering if driving 200 miles will be worth the drive


----------



## fourstarbikes (Oct 21, 2009)

*i would get off work and drive in*

fri nite and sleep in your truck


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 21, 2009)

I just got into PA have a wedding to go to Friday so I think I will leave about 2:00 a.m. and get into Grand Rapids about 6:30 a.m. Will the Memory Lane store be open early Sat. or not until 9:00 a.m.?


----------



## ChadB (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going, Saturday, hope I can find a tank for my bike there. It's supposed to be cold and rainy most of Friday, and not much better on Saturday.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 22, 2009)

I called MLC and they will be open early


----------

